# Review: Oumier Wasp Nano RDA – Love it



## Crockett (4/6/17)

I won this RDA in a Heaven Gifts giveaway and received it within a few days – thank you to HG. Life got in the way, but I finally have some breathing room, so here are my thoughts on the atomiser.

*What you get*

It comes in a standard box, with a scratch and sniff authenticity code. Inside is the RDA itself, along with a mini-bag of cotton. There’s also a bag of spares – allen key, 2 o-rings, a few spare screws and a squonk pin. It doesn’t come with a drip tip, but you can install your own standard 510 tips on the cap.




*First impressions*

The Wasp is nice and small with a diameter of 22mm. I got the gold plated deck version, and a very orangey Ultem top cap. Quality is really good. It feels really solid, all the threads and finishes are smooth and there was no oil, burrs or bumps on the machining.

Next, the looks. Totally subjective, but the way this looks is everything I don’t like. I can’t stand blingy gold, and I can’t stand the cigarette-stained plastic look of Ultem. The overall design is pretty attractive, it’s just the materials and finishes which are not to my taste. I’d love it if Oumier would bring out some black, white, frosted or glass topcaps. It would take this RDA to another level.

It doesn’t look good on every mod. Being quite a curvy RDA, it actually needs to sit on a curvy mod.

Here it is on a couple of angular mods. On the Limo and Halcyon, it just looks like a barnacle stuck on a box.





A bit better on the Pico squeeze.




With added curves - Wasp on the Gloom FTW!




*Setting up*

The RDA comes with the non-squonk pin installed. It was a battle to get the standard 510 unscrewed. You have to take a hefty screwdriver to it, and apply a lot of pressure. With a bit of elbow grease, it’s possible to get the pin out, and the squonk pin screws in very easily.

The 510 pin seems to protrude a fair amount, but I would not presume whether or not it’s hybrid-safe as I’m not knowledgeable on the topic. Here's a pic so the experts can decide.




The o-rings on this little guy have the perfect amount of tension. It’s easy to take the cap on and off, but it sits snugly once installed. The cap turns smoothly when you want to adjust airflow – much more so than many pricier RDAs.

*Building and wicking*

The deck is gold plated, 2 post and has a reduced chamber. It’s single coil only, with air hitting the coil from 2 sides. The airholes are a decent size – about 5mm wide. Build space is decent. I managed to get a 4mm ID build in with no problem, so using smaller fancy coils should be no problem.




Building is a breeze. Just stick your coil legs in the hole and tighten the posts down. Then snip off as close as possible to the deck.

I went with a 24g stainless steel coil, 8 wraps around a 4mm post, which came in at 0.44 ohms. I put my coil in upside down, so that the air hits the coil directly. A quick dry burn and on to wicking, which is a piece of cake. Organic cotton, Scottish rolled and tucked down – done in 30 seconds.




*Vaping it*

Right. My first go was with air wide-open, no drip tip, on a mech squonker. Air is big on this, as is flavour. But it was a bit too much. With the coils being less than a centimetre away from my mouth, the amount of airflow and heat felt like I was inhaling molten lava.

Adjustments made. Most drip tip look daft on this atomiser. I would have really liked to have a rounded, stumpy 510 tip to hand, but seeing as I don’t have any, this was about the best I could get. It makes a big difference and allowed me to actually appreciate the vape on this.




With airflow wide open, you get a very airy and pretty flavourful direct lung vape. Halfway closed, flavour improves somewhat, but the air is hardly reduced. I ended up with the airholes closed about two thirds and wow. You still get a lot of air. It’s a barely restrictive lung hit, but the flavour goes through the roof on this setting. Vapour is much more dense, and so tasty. It almost feels like you are drinking the juice. For me, this is the perfect vape.

I don’t think you can really mouth to lung with this atty. Even on the tiniest air setting, you are getting a tornado of flavour and air into your mouthhole.

The squonking action works really well, and with side airflow, I have not had one bit of leaking, even when I was a tad aggressive with the squonk action.

*TL DR*

The Wasp Nano leaves me in a dilemma. I think it looks terrible. I love the way it vapes. It is awesome, and outperforms all my other attys. There, I said it. Vape on the Wasp Nano, and then follow it up with any other RDA, RTA or RDTA, and they taste insipid and weak.

It is one of those RDAs which come with no hype, a cheap price tag and few expectations. And then it goes and blows your mind by delivering a fantastic experience. I will be holding on to this for sure.

Really, as long as I don’t really look at it, I don’t have any negatives to report. I’m actually taken aback with how much I love it. I’ll be keeping an eagle eye out for more colour options, because a black or glass one will just tip it over into perfection. Please Oumier, do it.


Thanks for looking, and a big thanks to Heaven Gifts for sending it to me.

https://www.heavengifts.com/product/Oumier-WASP-NANO-RDA.html

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stosta (5/6/17)

Crockett said:


> I won this RDA in a Heaven Gifts giveaway and received it within a few days – thank you to HG. Life got in the way, but I finally have some breathing room, so here are my thoughts on the atomiser.
> 
> *What you get*
> 
> ...


Nice review!

I think it looks great on that Gloom. What a unique piece.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## M5000 (19/6/17)

The underdog, never heard of it.

@Crockett how are you liking the Gloom? Mosfet version?


----------



## Crockett (19/6/17)

M5000 said:


> The underdog, never heard of it.
> 
> @Crockett how are you liking the Gloom? Mosfet version?


Yep, it's a Mosfet, and I love it. It's a little smaller than the Freehand, and just feels great in hand. The button has a nice small click to it and just overall everything about it is perfect. Also what is great is I don't feel like I have to baby it. It's one tough little mod. The modmaker just posted some videos this week where he threw it down from a height onto concrete and drove over it. The little beast trooped on.


----------



## M5000 (19/6/17)

Crockett said:


> Yep, it's a Mosfet, and I love it. It's a little smaller than the Freehand, and just feels great in hand. The button has a nice small click to it and just overall everything about it is perfect. Also what is great is I don't feel like I have to baby it. It's one tough little mod. The modmaker just posted some videos this week where he threw it down from a height onto concrete and drove over it. The little beast trooped on.



Thanks I'll check out the videos. I actually received one 2 weeks ago but it has minor defects so they are arranging an exchange so I haven't used it yet.. Glad you are happy with the quality because I was a little concerned about the finish on it, but it feels incredible and the fire button is just awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crockett (19/6/17)

M5000 said:


> Thanks I'll check out the videos. I actually received one 2 weeks ago but it has minor defects so they are arranging an exchange so I haven't used it yet.. Glad you are happy with the quality because I was a little concerned about the finish on it, but it feels incredible and the fire button is just awesome.


Oh man, that is terrible when you wait for something, and then have to wait for it to go back again. At least they have great customer service and I'm sure they'll address your problems. Once you can spend some quality time with it I'm sure you'll love it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## M5000 (21/6/17)

They are really helpful.. btw this atty reminds me of the clone Mark Bugs Charm I bought from Gearbest just for fun and it turned out to be top notch quality and a brilliant performer, it does do MTL and looks better than this.. Doesn't seem to be much hype about it but I love it.. I don't have high expectations when it comes to clones but this was a luck and they sell out fast, great vapes do come cheap sometimes but with the authentic the price does improve the flavour for me because I need to make myself like it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (13/7/17)

I got this little beauty yesterday and was absolutely blown away by it! This little 'nipple' has so many pro's it isn't even funny:

Easy to build/wick - posts holes are far apart so not too many wraps needed here
Decent juice well - better than some of my 24/25 RDA's
Top class construction & build quality - superb machining 
Fantastic air flow - no whistling, just does what it is supposed to do...
Affordable (I can almost say cheap but it makes it sound, well, cheap)
The only con will be the drip tip or lack thereof. The top cap/tip does get hot on high Watts but when i brought it down to 30W, it was comfortable. I echo everything @Crockett said and more. This is a fantastic little dripper and kicks some of my FAR more expensive RDA's in the danglies - and then some...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (13/7/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> I got this little beauty yesterday


If you watched my video on it you would have bought this two weeks ago.
I still like mine alot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (13/7/17)

KZOR said:


> If you watched my video on it you would have bought this two weeks ago.
> I still like mine alot.



I did!!! I waited for the right time and price... got a real bargain but cant tell you where (yet) as I'm concerned they will be sold out in a flash if I give the name publicly...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (13/7/17)

Crockett said:


> It is awesome, and outperforms all my other attys. There, I said it. Vape on the Wasp Nano, and then follow it up with any other RDA, RTA or RDTA, and they taste insipid and weak.



Sold! I mean, I'm sold. The Wasp is bought. By me, even. As Rudi said, it's a case of strategising, working out your angle of attack, waiting for the right deal and moment - and then pouncing!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (14/7/17)

Just got mine and am testing it out now. I was a bit concerned at first because my packaging was very different from the one that @Crockett received. The box is entirely different with orange lettering, a much bigger logo, and a honeycomb motif behind the lettering. Mine also came with flat head screws, not Allen grub screws, and a tiny blue screwdriver which is worse than useless. Luckily I have a jeweler's screwdriver that fits. I did the scratch and sniff authenticity and it checked out so I guess Oumier did some with Allen grub screws and some with standard screws. Just checked the Oumier website now and their image shows the Wasp and packaging that I received:




I put in a simple contact Ni80 coil with a lot of wraps to ensure that the coil legs reach the posts. It came out at around 0.8Ω on a 3mm ID. At 28W it is giving a decent cool vape. I don't think you can run this atty at high temps. Someone in Discord was complaining of severe spitback on the Wasp but I haven't got any so far. Flavour is good, not on par with the Hadaly but still very good. I think I'll mess around more with builds and see what I can get from it. I've found the same as @Crockett did, that it's an airy vape no matter where you set the airflow.

For someone like me who prefers a longish slim (no bigger than 510) drip tip, it's really weird to put your mouth directly over the atty. I inserted the tiny glass drip tip that comes with the Wismec Theorem into it. It looks a bit daft but works fine and doesn't kill the flavour. Luckily I have no sense of aesthetics so the glass and silver drip tip on the Ultem and gold dripper doesn't bovver me. I'm not cared, know-wot-I-mean. I'm also not crazy about the stained look of Ultem but I suppose a metal cap would have been a lip burner of note.

Overall, I'm pretty happy. I got mine for cheaper than the price of a VK clone so, for an authentic, that's chicken dinner. Now I just need a squonk box for it...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/7/17)

My Wasp is coming soon. I was convinced by @KZOR 's video. I'm pleased to see that there is at least one other vaper who has ",,,no sense of aesthetics..." @RichJB .

I really don't give a continental about matchy-matchy, stainless, freeze dried, goji berry, grown on the western slope (you get the idea) kit. My first concern is whether it works well. If the "best" mod/ atty combo in the world was only available in purple pig iron, I would buy it.

A couple of years ago I bought one of those evod spinner type batteries (remember them ? ). I paid using my wife's credit card which I always find is the cheapest method. The seller clearly thought that I was female and kindly sent me a pink one. I could have returned it but couldn't be bothered. A few people commented on it, but I really didn't care.

If a mod/atty looks good that is just a bonus.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

